# JPG vektorisieren in EPS



## shadylanes (17. Dezember 2006)

Hallo

also ich bräuchte ganz dringend hilfe ich sollte irgendwie falls das möglich ist zwei JPG´s vektorisieren ,damit ich die .eps oder .ai in Eurocut öffnen und bearbeiten kann.


leider hab ich von dem Grafikzeugs keine Ahnung und ich sollte das bis Dienstag haben damit ich die Bilder fräsen kann!

Vielleicht kann mir die jemand umwandeln ....................weil ich hab das schon selbst versucht nach anleitung ,hab zwar ne eps raus bekommen aber irgendwie ging das alles nicht so richtig .


----------



## Alexander Groß (18. Dezember 2006)

Für wen sollst du denn die Bilder fräsen? Machst du das mit einer CNC Maschine?

Alex


----------



## akrite (18. Dezember 2006)

...für jemanden der Zeit hat sind beide Bilder innerhalb von 2 Std. zu machen(komplettes nachzeichnen). Nur leider habe ich derzeit kaum Zeit , komme nicht vor 18:30 dazu das in Angriff zu nehmen...


----------



## shadylanes (18. Dezember 2006)

für meinen Vater der ist Zimmermann und das soll sein Weihnachtsgeschenk werden.

ich würde ihm das gerne mit weiteren Verzierungen in eine geschliffene Aluminiumplatte fräsen (gravieren). Ja das ist ne CNC  Portalfräsmaschine  mit einem Vakuumtisch 3mx1,5m !

Das Programm eurocut das ich fürs fräsen benutze kann auch vektorisieren ,nur kommt nix gutes dabei raus :-(

Ich bräuchte vielleicht auch nur eins von beiden ,bin froh wenn ich mindestens eins habe!


----------



## chefetutti (18. Dezember 2006)

Schicke mal die 2 JPG´s an: chefetutti@t-online.de ich schau mir das mal an ob es zum vektorisieren geht.

Gruß
Chefetutti


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Dezember 2006)

Die Suche im Forum hätte sicherlich mehrere Lösungen aufgezeigt. Ich weise  zum wiederholten Male auf Inkscape (Vektorisierer ist als Funktion eingebaut) hin (es gibt auch mehrere andere Open Source Programme zum reinen vektorisieren).


----------



## shadylanes (18. Dezember 2006)

inkscape hab ich ....................doch leider lässt sich die erstellte .eps in eurocut nicht öffnen


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Dezember 2006)

Das ist möglich. Inkscape erstellt nicht unbedingt drucksichere (oder fräsen) eps. Aber es hilft erst mal die Vektorisierung durchzuführen und erleichtert eine weitere Bearbeitung (die sicherlich oft noch erforderlich ist).

Ich habe festgestellt das Inkcape eps (in Quark z. B.) Probleme bereiten können. Wenn man sie mit einem anderen Programm bearbeitet und abspeichert (in meinem Fall klappt das mit  Illustrator) sollte sie auch von Eurocut lesbar werden.

Liest Eurocut nicht noch andere formate? ai, tiff, z. B. ?


----------



## ozzeray (19. Dezember 2006)

Hi 

Hab mal aus Neugierde mal hier Reingeschaut und die Probleme mit eps und Co kenn ich auch.
In einem Projekt habe ich Hunderte eps für cnc machen müssen, ...der Frust total.
Die Vorlagen waren oft so grottig, daß nur mit einer Handmusterkopie zu Arbeiten war.
Die Bilder wurden mit Splines nachgezogen in dxf formatiert und dann je nach Zieleditor aus der richtigen Perpektive in das gewünschte Format umgewandelt. Leider ist da eps nicht gleich eps...(Konkurenten und Standarts, zum heulen) . Für das automatische "saubere" Vektorisieren Brauchst du schon grössere Bilder, optimal mit 300 dpi.
Mit denen konnte man klasse arbeiten.


----------

